# Concentration



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bumper training with PIKE he needs to focus-must be the BREED-LOL


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

oh my goodness, that first photo is so adorable! 

Oso's lip curls up like that as well, though not typically in concentration. Super cute!


----------

